# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The Scariest Dream of My Life (Jan 5th 2011)

## Loaf

*Log 8*
*D.O.D*: Morning of January 5th 2011
*Title*: The Scariest Dream Of My Life
Click here for original post.





> _I am writing this at 6:00AM. I fell asleep about 5:15AM, had this awful dream, and I am so uncomfortable I don't want to fall asleep. Feeling rather one edge, I was in a position like this before where I didn't wanna fall asleep again but right now I am shitting myself somewhat and I have resorted to the computer to write this up. The dream is below..._--
> _I am laying in my bed IRL. I just bought a fishtank IRL, its filter is keeping me awake for most of the night._ I must fall asleep because I end up still in my bed, in the same position, but in the dream it seems. I have literally no clue at this point, the dream seems to have captured the very feeling of being under the bed sheets. The sound of trickling water from the filter of the tank IRL must have helped the transition too, as I can still hear the water run. But theres a feeling of pressure suddenly. I get some weird urge to turn and look at my tank. I feel like I can't control myself anymore. I am seeing first person, I am in my body and I am fully conscious. But not aware I am asleep. With no control, I sit up and look over at the fish tank. I start shouting at it. Something like "IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT?!". I can't control what I am saying or what I am doing, but at this point I am scared for my sanity. I see the reflection of my friend, Felicity, in the fish tank. Its just her face in the top left corner. A look of concern and worry is the expression. Very eerie. I then force myself back into the bed. I feel a lil' dizzy, probably from tiredness. While I am in the bed, I am scared. I am trying hard to just think about something else to stop myself getting worried, still convinced I am awake. But its hard to think straight. I still have this awful awful urge to get out of bed and look at the tank. I am resisting movement. I then lose control again, I get up and out of bed and madly run into my sisters rooms. Instead, patients from what looks like a mental hospital are sleeping in their beds. I beat them and throw money at them. I walk into the hallway, and two doctors grab me. 
> 
> It skips here. I am back in bed. I am still asleep. I panic, I feel so scared at this point. I try to shout, but I can't speak. I have a weird sensation of pins and needles in my face, especially my cheeks and mouth region. I try to call for help. I run down the hall and into my parents room, trying to wake my mother up furiously. Both my parents awaken. They ignore me, and walk down the hallway. I follow them. As my mother enters my room, I hear her burst into tears and scream. I run in, and my bed is empty, instead covered in a large blood stain splattered all over the sheets. I am now convinced I've been killed in my sleep. I lose control again and grab a black pencil. I write huge letters on the wall, messages I can't fully remember. To clarify, it feels as if I am awake, but I just can't control my actions. I can't think straight. I am hideously confused and erratic. In my room I write AHHHHH all over the wall next to my bed. Then I trash my fish tank, destroy my pot plant, and smash my keyboard in my bedroom. 
> 
> I wake up properly now.
> 
> _The dream had the strangest sensation. It didn't feel like a dream, and I could think in the same way I do IRL. But I lost control, I felt like a puppet. I was doing, saying, and writing things I couldn't control. And I was scared shitless. I don't think can quite capture how awful it was, and how spooky the dreamworld became._



*Additional comments:*  to this day this remains to be one of the worst dreams I have had. I had trouble sleeping that morning and that night. It was extremely intense and disturbing. I have not since experienced a dream that had captured the feeling of being conscious in reality so well.

----------


## Mzrokks

I've had quite a few nightmares, but they're all irrational and I never really _feel_ like I'm awake. Having a nightmare like the above seems at once extremely terrifying and insanely cool  ::D:

----------


## typedef

I'm Not Crazy- Matchbox 20 - YouTube

----------


## Saizo

Wow! I've never had a nightmare like that before. And you beat the patients and threw money at them? >.<

----------


## pankajdobariya2

oops it's so scary  ::lol::

----------


## AbsoluteZero

Wow! That's pretty crazy  ::shock::  I think I would kind of enjoy a dream like that. (I'm big into horrors)
But idk it might be different to actually experience it than read it.

----------


## Xcuz

Not sure if this happens to anyone else, but I always seem to have a "scary" element in my dreams.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer



----------


## strangeme

I think you were experiencing another persons horror as if it were you. I often have this type of dream and when I search the web later I find that this exact event has happened somewhere.

Dont be scared of this type of dream , write it down and you will be amazed when you do reaseach that it has happened to someone else

Alan

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

This, my friend, is some crazy schnitzles......

----------


## AURON

you guys know he's banned and cant reply either way right?

----------


## Sammoyke

That feeling of it being real and not a dream is my exact problem with all my dreams which is what makes sleeping such a chore for me, I can relate a good deal 

I'm Not Crazy- Matchbox 20 - YouTube  << I love this damn song XD side note  :tongue2:

----------


## andrewgies17

The first part had me thinking about night terrors, which are terrifyingly real hallucinations, mostly of a dark figure standing at the end of your bed, and sometimes, people report the figure sitting/standing on their chest. I am lucky not to have had one, but I felt like I should say this, just to let you know about it. Also, it can be independent, but night terrors are mostly hand in hand with narcolepsy. Just saying...  :smiley: 

-andrewgies17

----------


## Tasca

Why is he banned?

----------


## matthewebbert

Your story is so amazing that a film could be made out of this with some editing. Really amazed

----------


## NewZealand

> I think you were experiencing another persons horror as if it were you. I often have this type of dream and when I search the web later I find that this exact event has happened somewhere.
> 
> Dont be scared of this type of dream , write it down and you will be amazed when you do reaseach that it has happened to someone else
> 
> Alan



Well this obviously is not true, how would your brain know anything about these events if you have no prior knowledge of it?

----------


## JasonHerbalExt

I had this dream. I was chased by corpse and I have a gun in my hand yet without any bullet...WTF.

----------

